# Anyone know this look pedals?



## hillfeet (4 mo ago)

any idea about the model number？ and How much to sell is good.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Old Look Delta pedals before they came out with Look Keo...


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, you know you're getting old when somebody posts something as ubiquitous as Look Delta pedals used to be as something he's never seen.....


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Wow, you know you're getting old when somebody posts something as ubiquitous as Look Delta pedals used to be as something he's never seen.....


I started out on Sampson Sakae pedals, then to Looks and finally to 1st generation Speedplay X-Series. I've been buying and hoarding X-Series cleats to last me until my dirt nap.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Wow, you know you're getting old when somebody posts something as ubiquitous as Look Delta pedals used to be as something he's never seen.....


I have a couple of pairs of used Look Delta pedals in the basement, just in case they make a comeback. I used those things from maybe 1990 to the late 2000's. Reliable but sometimes squeaky


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Heck, I'm still using Look Deltas on 2 bikes. Anybody know where I can still get the BLACK plastic Delta cleats; the ones that give you zero float?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Heck, I'm still using Look Deltas on 2 bikes. Anybody know where I can still get the BLACK plastic Delta cleats; the ones that give you zero float?


ebay 








NEW 2022 Genuine LOOK DELTA Pedal Cleats 0° No Float Fit ALL DELTA Pedals: BLACK 3611720061508 | eBay


Redesigned to last long and provide easier entry and release with Teflon® impregnated material at the heel and toe. Compatible with all LOOK DELTA pedals EXCEPT for KEO. Color: Black- No Float, 0° degree.



www.ebay.com





I have 5 bikes so switching all at once was not an option. I used two pairs of shoes and as the Delta pedals wore out I replaced them with Keos


----------



## hillfeet (4 mo ago)

Dinosaur said:


> Old Look Delta pedals before they came out with Look Keo...


any


Dinosaur said:


> Old Look Delta pedals before they came out with Look Keo...


thanks！ any idea about the model number？ and I wanna sell it How much to sell is good


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

hillfeet said:


> any
> 
> thanks！ any idea about the model number？ and I wanna sell it How much to sell is good


They appear to be a basic model. They really are not worth much. Maybe you could get $10 for them


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Maybe only $5 anymore.....


----------

